# Car News - BMW news Jan in Brief



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

•A five-star Euro NCAP rating for the BMW X3.
•8-speed Steptronic transmission now standard on additional models.
•SCR catalytic converter with AdBlue injection now standard on diesel models.
•Optimised efficiency thanks to petrol engine particulate filter.
•Remote Services now standard on all model series.
•BMW 5 Series wins double at UK Car of the Year Awards 2018.

New BMW X3 receives five-star Euro NCAP rating.

The new BMW X3 has received top scores in the Euro NCAP crash test. The third generation SAV secured all five stars and passed with flying colours in each category.

According to the report, the protection of adult occupants travelling within the vehicle was rated 93 per cent. Euro NCAP experts, commented: "The passenger compartment of the X3 remained stable in the frontal offset test. BMW showed that a similar level of protection would be provided to occupants of different sizes and to those sat in different positions."

For the protection of children on-board the BMW X3, the testers provided a rating of 84 per cent and the pedestrian protection was rated at 70 per cent.

The BMW X3 thrived during the testing at low speeds and thanks to the City Braking function and at higher speeds, the systems contributed to a noticeably reduced impact speed and were able to significantly mitigate the consequences of accidents.










8-speed Steptronic transmission now standard on additional models.

The number of BMW models equipped as standard with an 8-speed Steptronic transmission will increase even further. The automatic transmission enhances not only comfort, but also the acceleration and efficiency of each respective vehicle. The BMW 320d xDrive Saloon, the BMW 320d xDrive Touring and the BMW 320d xDrive Gran Turismo will also reap the benefits of this technology.

Moreover, the 8-speed Steptronic transmission will also come as standard on additional BMW 4 Series models. With rapid gearshift and excellent gearshift comfort, this technology will be included in the BMW 420i xDrive Coupé , the BMW 430i Coupé and the BMW 420d xDrive Coupé as well as the BMW 420d xDrive Gran Coupé .










SCR catalytic converter with AdBlue injection now standard on diesel models.

As of spring 2018, extensive additions and improvements will be made to enhance the efficiency of diesel models across the BMW range. Already standard on many models, BMW BluePerformance technology including an SCR (Selective Catalytic Reduction) catalytic converter with AdBlue injection for diesel engines will now be added to all BMW 1 Series, BMW 2 Series, BMW 3 Series and BMW 4 Series models.

In addition to the previously updated BMW X1 xDrive20d, the BMW xDrive18d and the BMW X1 sDrive18d will also be fitted with the SCR system. In the case of the BMW X1 xDrive18d and the BMW X1 sDrive 18d, the optimised reduction of emissions is linked to the introduction of a new, now dual fed exhaust system.

With the exception of the BMW X1xDrive25d, all BMW diesel engines will have this latest technology.

Optimised efficiency thanks to petrol engine particulate filter.

Additional BMW petrol models produced after March 2018 will feature the latest petrol engine particulate filter for optimum performance. After the introduction of this exhaust gas purification technology in July 2017 on the BMW 220i Coupé , the BMW 230i Coupé , the BMW 220i Convertible, the BMW 230i Convertible and the BMW X3 xDrive20i, additional series are now to follow.

From March 2018, exhaust gas purification systems featured by the BMW 420i Coupé /BMW 420i xDrive, the BMW 430i Coupé /BMW 430i xDrive Coupé the BMW X1 sDrive18i and the plug-in hybrid sports car BMW i8 Coupé and Roadster will be additionally fitted with a particulate filter.

Remote Services now standard on all model series.

From March 2018, Remote Services will be standard on all BMW models. This is made possible by an upgrade of the functions provided by the standard BMW ConnectedDrive services. This means that the driver will not only able to locate the position of the vehicle as well as information on fuel consumption and further vehicle status details displayed on a Smartphone, but also be able to activate headlight flasher, ventilation and locking and unlocking of doors.

Moreover, the range of functions for the BMW ConnectedDrive Concierge Service has also been extended. As from March 2018, the personal assistant, which offers help with information and support during the journey at the press of a button, will even be able to reserve admission tickets for selected cinemas.

BMW 5 Series wins double at UK Car of the Year Awards 2018.

The BMW 5 Series Saloon has been recognised once again-winning the 'Best Executive Car' category, alongside the BMW 5 Series Touring which was named 'Best Estate Car' at the recent UK Car of the Year Awards. Evaluated and compared by a well-respected panel of UK journalists, these titles add another impressive UK accolade to the BMW 5 Series' growing collection of international honours.

The multi-award winning saloon impressed judges with its refinement, cutting-edge technology and build quality. Commenting on the win, Alex Grant, UK COTY judge, said: "The 5 Series impresses not only for its cutting-edge connected, electrified and partially-autonomous technology, but because the car underneath does everything so brilliantly."

The 5 Series Touring was commended for it flexibility, practicality and driving dynamics. Nargess Shahmanesh Banks, UK COTY judge, said: "BMW has mastered the art of designing and engineering the perfect estate car replete with intelligent technology."

These awards allow the BMW 5 Series to automatically be shortlisted for the overall UK Car of the Year award, the winner of which will be announced on 23rd February 2018. The news also comes after the BMW 5 Series was voted 'Best Used Car' by What Car? Magazine, 'Executive Car of the Year' by Association of Scottish Motoring Writers (ASMW) and 'Best Large Executive' by CarBuyer.


----------

